# Gin



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

No, not the drink, the game.

I like to play gin, and am pretty fair at it. I've been playing a fellow who is incredible. We play Oklahoma Gin. It is tougher than straight Gin. This man can whip just about anyone, and do it quickly. I'm glad we are just playing points!

I've been at him to learn his secret. Do any of you play? Are you aware of any 'system' that can be almost foolproof? It is uncanny what this fellow can do.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 12, 2009)

If it is not the drink I can not help you


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 12, 2009)

I play with my uncle frequently, although I'm not sure of the difference between the two types you mention. Can you give a short description of how they differ.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

The main difference is that in Oklahoma Gin the first card up determines how many non usable points you may have in your hand to knock. For instance, if you turn up a ten or face card you can knock with ten or less, if you turn up a four you must have four or less off points. If you turn an ace you must knock on Gin. Aces are always low in Oklahoma Gin.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 12, 2009)

I see. We play traditional Gin. But, this other way doesn't seem very difficult to understand. Gin is all in the cards you're dealt, plus keeping track of each card you throw down and which of yours he picks up. I've learned that my uncle likes to hold for Gin more than he likes to knock. My dad is the opposite. But, one trick to beat those who knock is, that if you throw a card that he takes, don't throw another of the same, because you can play it on him when he knocks. Like if you throw him a king and he takes it....and then you draw another king later....hold it for a while, and if he knocks showing three kings, you can play it on him. But, perhaps you already knew that. But, you just have to study your opponent, and learn what they tend to do. I've only been playing for about a year on and off, but I really like it! What tends to be your approach...to go for gin or to knock?


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 12, 2009)

My approach is very similar to yours. One thing that I do is to eat the other party's hand. I find that if my hand is right I can often Gin by using their discards. I have to be careful though.


----------

